# Cave Run Lake-



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Cave run lake for the first time and was I pleasantly surprised. Unlike Cumberland and a few other lakes south of our border, this is a GREAT fishing lake. The others tend to cater to the pleasure boaters. Cave run has them to, but this lake is set up for fishermen. I cannot believe the amount of open water 'humps" we found. Crappie averaging 1 1/2 to 2 pounds were COMMON...JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!! And the best part is this lake has GREAT camping and is just a short ride from the southern part of Ohio. It took me about 2 hours and fifteen minutes to reach this lake. If you haven't visited this lake , you need to check it out. Word of caution, call ahead of time to reserve a camp site as it was FULL , and not because of the fourth of July, as we went down two weekends ago. I plan on making a trip to this lake at least twice a year now....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Did you try for muskie at all? I went down on a muskie trip there a few years ago and it was a blast. We went out with guides and all 6 of the guys I was with got one. Last I had heard it was supposed to be one of the better muskie fisheries around besides St. Clair and Mille Lacs.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The KING only has to cast ONCE for muskie!

I just got back from Cave Run, and while I love the lake and National Forest.the fishing was not that great. However, I do not possess the skills of the KING! I struggled to catch a few small bass each day. It is tough to fish BIG lakes from a kayak....too much paddling and not enough fishing. I did not try for crappie, but if they are that big I will be targeting them on my next trip. Im sure that when the water cools it is the place to be for muskie. I plan to head back down in the fall to get a 30Lber from the kayak!

Where did you stay? Zilpo is my wifes favorite place to camp, and she keeps asking to go back. In fact, since she found it last Spring, it is the only place we have camped. While it is a National Park with all of the niceties for women (bathroom/shower), Zilpo is still very isolated. It is about a 30 minute drive inside the park.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Rooster if you hook in to one of those skis we saw while we were there in a kayak you won't need to do much paddling anymore, I think you'll probably get quite a ride


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about the delay...anyways, as you can see ROOSTER knows DA KING quite well with the statements he made... Been a long time Mark.. Heck , I don't even remember the name of the camping area, but it wasn't Zilppo...And I still have only "1" to my credit... Didn't try musky at all Webman, as I caught my one and only with just " 1 " cast...and I cannot top that feat, so I leave the toothy critters alone... ..As far as fisheries, Cave Run was once the tops, now it ranks about third behind Green River and Longhorn lakes of Kentucky...still a great Muskie fishery though.....DA KING !!!


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

While I didn't find any open water humps (wasn't really looking) I was able to find some nice schooling/feeding bass out where the river channel at like 40FOW meets a flat of standing timber in shallow 10' water I never caught any big bass but caught the numbers. I also accidentally caught my first musky at a place called "musky flats" I think, @28-30", white shad crank on shallow rocks. That was fun. My wife also likes the lake and camping, although we opted for the closer of the 2 campgrounds. It's similar to Laurel Lake/ Holly Bay camping...really nice...so where are these humps? I'm surely going back in '08 and need to load up some new spots to hit. I meant to run up farther in the river but just never made it, it's like a few mile run...I'll get up there this year, it's supposedly really stumpy up there. We'll see...


----------

